# Frisch installiert und nu?

## TheJoker89

Hallo erstmal, also ich hab mir jetzt n zweitrechner mit Gentoo installiert

und möchte diesen als :

HTTP Server (Apache) mit PHP unterstützung

MySQL Server

FTP Server

Samba server (domaincontroller)

Azureus Client

benutzen, kann mir jemand eine sehr detaillierte anleitung dazu schreiben???   :Laughing:  (am besten wäre, wenn ihr mit kommentaren schreibt, damit ich alles nachvollziehen kann)

da ich mit Gentoo oder allgemein keine erfahrungen mit Linux habe würde ich mich sehr freuen, da ich evtl. bald vollständig auf Gentoo Linux umsteigen möchte.

(wie ihr an meinem nick seht, ich bin erst 1989 geboren, möchte aber so viel wie möglich über Linux erfahren, da ich später Informatiker werden möchte)

In der Hoffnung dass mit jemand hilft TheJoker89

----------

## Raistlin

Hi,

schau auf gentoo-wiki, da findest du alle infos.

Gruss,

R.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> benutzen, kann mir jemand eine sehr detaillierte anleitung dazu schreiben???   (am besten wäre, wenn ihr mit kommentaren schreibt, damit ich alles nachvollziehen kann)

 

Klar kann ich das machen. Wenn du willst auch mit vielen Bildern und als Bonus einem Video, der dir alle Schritte erklärt. Wär das was? Für dich würde ich sogar einen guten Preis machen. Statt 120CHF (75) würde ich dir nur 96CHF (50) pro Stunde abverlangen. Den Aufwand schätze ich so für alles zusammen zwischen 40 und 80 Stunden. Natürlich bezahlst du nur die Zeit, welche ich dafür auch aufgewendet habe.

Kommen wir ins Geschäft?

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> [...]möchte aber so viel wie möglich über Linux erfahren, da ich später Informatiker werden möchte) 

 

Naja, wenn du das mit DER Einstellung erreichen willst suchst du dir lieber einen zweiten Lieblingsberuf.

STiGMaTa

----------

## B0SSA

Na immerhin hast du es geschaft gentoo zu installieren. So ist hopfen und malz noch nicht verloren  :Laughing: 

----------

## pawlak

 *B0SSA wrote:*   

> Na immerhin hast du es geschaft gentoo zu installieren. So ist hopfen und malz noch nicht verloren 

 

Ja, tippen kann er! *SCRN*

----------

## SvenFischer

Die Antworten stellen Dich sicher nicht zufrieden und schrecken ersteinmal sicherlich ab. Die da oben wollen Dir damit sagen, dass hier im Allgemeinen der Grundsatz herrscht: Suchen, suchen und nochmal suchen bevor man Fragen stellt. Wenn man dann fragt, dann Stück für Stück und nicht gleich etwas derart komlexes...

----------

## dakjo

Hehe, ok ich bin guenstiger mich bekommst du schon fuer 45 Euro im spezialkurs  :Very Happy:  (Weil du es fuer Gentoo moechtest) ;D

----------

## TheJoker89

nunja also eure Preise finde ich ein bisschen zu teuer   :Shocked: 

und außerdem wäre es gut, wenn mir jemand vielleicht eine wenigstens deutsche seite geben könnte,

da ich davon mehr verstehe   :Smile: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> nunja also eure Preise finde ich ein bisschen zu teuer  
> 
> und außerdem wäre es gut, wenn mir jemand vielleicht eine wenigstens deutsche seite geben könnte,
> 
> da ich davon mehr verstehe  

 

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Index

Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob du dort alles findest was du suchst, bzw. ob das noch alles aktuell ist (Gerade beim apache).

Ach ja, english sollte man als Informatiker auch beherrschen und solche Seiten sind gut um etwas Erfahrung zu sammeln (Erwarte natürlich nicht das du dich durch jeden Mist durch quälst, aber hin und wieder ein englisches Tutorial schadet nichts).

Mfg

SinoLast edited by SinoTech on Wed Jan 11, 2006 6:27 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## B0SSA

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Hauptseite

----------

## TheJoker89

vielen dank an Sino und Bossa, dass ich auch englisch können muss, weis ich allerdings verunsichern mich viele dinge leicht und deswegen bevorzuge ich, wenn vorhanden deutsch tut's.

Ich bin oft in Englischen foren und habe auch gute englisch kenntnisse für mein alter, doch möchte ich lieber Deutsche anleitungen benutzen....

----------

## tango

Du musst dich nicht verteidigen  :Very Happy: 

Aber stellen wir uns vor Linux wäre ein Auto.

Dann hast du keinen Führerschein und fährst einen Ferrari   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bekloppt, oder ?

Also, schalte einen Gang zurück, lies Handbücher und Dokus --> mach den Führerschein !

Danach fang mit einem alten Golf an (SuSe, Mandrake,Ubuntu,Fedora) diese Distris sind einsteigerfreundlich.

Grüße

tango --> der sich mit 14 Jahren auch eigene Kenntnisse erworben hat 

(Ich las) www.kofler.cc

----------

## tuam

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> vielen dank an Sino und Bossa, dass ich auch englisch können muss, weis ich allerdings verunsichern mich viele dinge leicht und deswegen bevorzuge ich, wenn vorhanden deutsch tut's.
> 
> Ich bin oft in Englischen foren und habe auch gute englisch kenntnisse für mein alter, doch möchte ich lieber Deutsche anleitungen benutzen....

 

Wenn das ein Zweitrechner ist   :Arrow:  kein Grund für Unsicherheit. Du kannst ja nicht viel kaputtmachen. 

Du könntest auch vor Experimenten das ganze System sichern und zusätzlich Binärpakete erstellen, um schnell weiterspielen zu können   :Wink: 

Ich empfehle aber dringend, es zuerst mit englischer Dokumentation zu versuchen. Wenn Du Dich an die wichtigsten Vokabeln gewöhnt hast, gibt Google bei Problemen viel mehr Treffer aus...

FF,

 Daniel

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Also, schalte einen Gang zurück, lies Handbücher und Dokus --> mach den Führerschein !
> 
> Danach fang mit einem alten Golf an (SuSe, Mandrake,Ubuntu,Fedora) diese Distris sind einsteigerfreundlich. 

 

Entweder das eine oder das andere  :Smile: 

Wenn man sich schon durch irgendwelche Dokus quält (was ich nie gemacht habe, ich lese immer nur dann nach, wenn ich nicht weiterkomme), dann kann man auch grad mit was richtigem anfangen.

Ich hatte vorher SuSE und das bringt wirklich gar nichts. Wenn man auf Gentoo umsteigt, dann muss man wirklich wieder von Null anfangen. Nur überrascht es einen dann nicht mehr so, dass man alle Pfade mit / statt mit \ schreiben muss.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Deever

http://www.linuxfibel.de

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## tango

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hatte vorher SuSE und das bringt wirklich gar nichts. Wenn man auf Gentoo umsteigt, dann muss man wirklich wieder von Null anfangen. Nur überrascht es einen dann nicht mehr so, dass man alle Pfade mit / statt mit \ schreiben muss. 

 

Das stimmt schon, ist schon noch eine große Umstellung aber besser als ein Sprung ins kalte Wasser...

Vorallem ist überall das Paketmanagment anders, daher muss man sich immer in Portage einlesen   :Sad: 

Aber das kommt schon, Linux Bücher geben aber fundamentale Informationen, auch wenn wenige auf Gentoo zugeschnitten sondern meist für die einsteigerfreundlichen Versionen sind

tango

----------

## TheJoker89

ich danke euch allen für eure zahlreichen posts und möchte dazu geben dass ich nicht mit einsteiger versionen rumhantieren möchte, da ich das schon gemacht habe und mir nie geholfen hat, außer das GUI manhmal.... und eines noch: Ich WILL performance und dazu hat man mir in einem forum, dass ich aus rechtichen Gründen nicht nennen darf und sich sowieso eigentlich mit nem anderen thema beschäftigt.... naja in diesem Forum wies mich jemand an Gentoo auszuprobieren und das tat ich auch, da er mir sagte es sei um einiges schneller und besser als SuSE (habe ich ab und zu mal benutzt)

----------

## schachti

gentoo ist nicht unbedingt schneller als SuSE - dazu gab es schon Threads en masse. Was meiner Meinung nach viel eher für gentoo spricht:

- die gute Community und die vielen How-To's

- die Möglichkeit, sich genau das System zu bauen, das man will

- immer auf dem aktuellen Stand zu bleiben (ein Versions-Update bei SuSE dauert länger und ist mit mehr Frickelei verbunden als eine Neuinstallation und hat mir in meiner Linux-Anfangszeit die eine oder andere Installation komplett zerschossen - bei gentoo ist der Update-Vorgang fließend)

- deutlich mehr verfügbare Pakete als bei SuSE

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> vielen dank an Sino und Bossa, dass ich auch englisch können muss, weis ich allerdings verunsichern mich viele dinge leicht und deswegen bevorzuge ich, wenn vorhanden deutsch tut's.
> 
> Ich bin oft in Englischen foren und habe auch gute englisch kenntnisse für mein alter, doch möchte ich lieber Deutsche anleitungen benutzen....

 

als Informatiker sind englsiche howtos ein MUSS. Und gewöhn dich lieber mal dran, alles auf Ensglisch zu suchen/lesen, denn die Erfahrung zeigt, dass die Howtos auf Englisch einfach vollständiger, auktueller, usw. sind. Das liegt daran, dass die projekte auf Englisch geschrieben werden, und eine Übersetzung ist nicht immer im Roadmap vorgesehen und viele Projekete werden erst nach viel Zeit übersetzt. Gerade die Man pages sind ein beispiel dafür. Die Man pages auf Deutsch kann du nicht lesen, grottenschlecht, veraltet. Wenn du "gute englisch kenntnisse für mein alter" hast, wo ist denn dann das Problem?

----------

## pir187

@TheJoker89:

Um mal einen Anstoß zu geben: für Apache, MySQL und FTP gibt es XAMPP von den http://www.apachefriends.org. Läuft astrein unter Gentoo, kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen!

Die Installation ist exakt beschrieben (auspacken mit tar, Sicherheitseinstellungen nach Installation) - man muß nur etwas lesen. Das ist die Quelle des Weiterkommens, wenn man dieses sehr inspirierende System "Linux-Rechner" nutzen möchte.

Wenn man ein Problem unter Linux hat, schreit man nicht gleich nach Hilfe, sondern schaut zuerst in einem guten Forum, wie es das Gentoo-Forum ist, nach. Manchmal, oder besser: meistens, haben schon andere Leute das selbe Problem gehabt. Falls es im deutschen Forum keinen Beitrag dazu gibt, geht es weiter zum englischen Forum.

Man muß sich eben mit der Materie beschäftigen. Das ist unter Windows meiner Erfahrung nach nicht wirklich so. Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber Windows-Nutzer sind weniger selbstständig, da sie immer erwarten, für alles eine GUI zu haben. (meine Erfahrung) Eine andere Art der Problemlösung, z.B. symlinken auf eine Lib, die unter falschem Namen installiert ist o.ä. oder eine Konfig-Datei manuell anzupassen, kommt systembedingt selten in Frage. Ich hoffe, ihr wißt, was ich meine.

Mein Tipp: beschäftige Dich schrittweise mit Deinem System und den Dingen, die Du damit einsetzen willst. Es gibt für alles Hinweise und Lösungen, glaube mir. Man muß sie nur finden!

Ich habe Dir hoffentlich etwas Mut gemacht. pir187

----------

## Flisch

Deine Kombination an Diensten auf einem Server ist nicht unbedingt gelungen, den wenn du diesen Rechner tatsaechlich als echten Webserver (also im Internet, nicht im Intranet) benutzen moechtes, solltest du es vermeiden, Dienste wie Samba und Apache auf einen Server laufen zu lassen, ausser du moechtest unbedingt, dass "jeder" deine Daten einsehen kann.

Zu der Anleitung schliesse ich mich mal meinen Vorrednern an, am besten Suchen, vieles wohl hier im Forum und ansonsten gibt es ja auch noch den Internet Gott  :Wink: 

Ich denke schon, dass man mit Gentoo als einstieg einiges lernen kann, und damit auch weit kommt, denn viele Distris sind auch noch nicht so lange so gut zu bedienen und vielen von den aeltern sind ja auch noch dabei (wobei ich nicht wirklich ein alter Linuxer bin)

@TheJoker89:

Als Informatiker braucht man aber nicht unbeding Linux, viele benutzen auch ganz normal Windows und einige haben nicht mal "richtige" Computerkenntnisse (zumindest am Anfang) und sind dabei ziemlich gut

Gruss

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Flisch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @TheJoker89:
> 
> Als Informatiker braucht man aber nicht unbeding Linux, viele benutzen auch ganz normal Windows und einige haben nicht mal "richtige" Computerkenntnisse (zumindest am Anfang) und sind dabei ziemlich gut
> ...

 

ich kenne welche, die nicht einmal einen Computer brauchen. Informatik ist mehr als "Linux kennen" oder mit dem "PC umzugehen". Das sind die Fähigkeiten eines Freaks, aber wenn du ein Informatik Studium abschließt, wirst du merken, dass Informatik etwas ganz anders ist, dass du sogar dein ganzes Studium ohne Computer abschließen kannst. Informatik hat insofern mit Computer zu tun, dass man die Probleme der Informatik mit Computern sehr schnell lösen kann.

----------

## Flisch

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Informatik hat insofern mit Computer zu tun, dass man die Probleme der Informatik mit Computern sehr schnell lösen kann.
> 
> 

 

Die Aussage ist nur bedingt richtig, den Teilbereiche der Informatik beziehen sich schon sehr explizit auf Computer, z.B. die Softwaretechnik ein Bereich der erst durch die Computer entstanden ist. Den Teil den du meinst ist eher der mathematische Teil, welcher auch frueher und teilweise heute noch zu dem Fachbereich Mathematik gehoert.

Und vielleicht gibt es sogar noch die Informatiker die nicht wirklich keinen Computer benutzen (was ich bezweifle und sei es nur um Arbeiten zu verfassen), aber es ist doch die Ausnahme. Auch wenn ich dir rechtgebe, wenn man mal von Arbeiten absieht, gibt es Bereiche der Informatik (Theorie), wo man keinen Computer braeuchte. Und du hast auch recht damit, dass Informatik deutlich anders ist als man es erwartet und man sich es schon einmal anschauen sollte bevor man anfaengt es zu studieren.

Wir wollen doch nicht gleich alle Nachkoemlinge verschrecken, oder?  :Wink:  Aber wir werden einwenig offtopic... (OK, ich habe angefangen)

Gruss

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Flisch wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   
> 
> Informatik hat insofern mit Computer zu tun, dass man die Probleme der Informatik mit Computern sehr schnell lösen kann.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Vielleicht hast du mich ein bisschen falsch verstanden. 

Selbstverständlich weiß ich, dass die Tendez der Informatik in die Anwendung sich bewegt, neue Richtungen entsehen, gerade in der KI, Rechnerarchitektur (wenn man Embedded System betrachtet), Software Technick, usw. Dass das heutzutage sehr viel mit den Computern zu tun hat, ist klar. Aber man solle dennoch wissen, welche die Wurzeln der Informatik sind, und was es bedeutet, Informatiker zu sein. Denn man setzt heute den Begriff Informatiker mit dem Begriff Computer Checker oder Freak gleich. Und das ist die Informatik keineswegs. Ich bin im 7. Semester und bin einer der "Überlebenden", wir haben damals um die 300 angefangen, jetzt sind wir nicht mal 20-40 Leute. Ich habe viele Leute kennengelernt, die diese Einstellung hatten, Informatik == Freak und sind dran gescheitert, als sie merkten, dass bei uns in der Uni nicht darum geht, der beste Freak zu sein.

Und da du dein Bsp der Software Technik bringst, denke ich, dass das auch ein bsp ist, wovon ich rede. Klar, diesen ganzen Kram (ich fand es langweilig, lag eher am Dozent) ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wegen der Software entwickelt worden. Denn die Analyse der Systeme, und wie man an die Probleme rangeht, wie man sie löst, benutze ich Z, oder male ich mir State Charts, Automaten, Petri Nets, usw. all das kann man wunderbar auf andere Sachen zurückführen, die mit Software nichts zu tun haben. Mit State Charts kannst du sehr im Büro anwenden, damit die Mitarbeiter auch besser miteinander arbeiten, und Mitarbeiter sind keine Computer.

Und was man unter Algorithmen und Datenstrukturen macht, ist auch nichts neues, für den Computer erfunden, denn schon seit langer Zeit hat man sich Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie ich sortiere, wie suche ich, usw. All das ist die Informatik.

Ich will nicht, dass TheJoker89 sich ein falsches Bild über die Informatik macht, mir gefällt solche Einstellung nicht, wenn man denkt "ich will Informatiker werden, also werde ich jetzt ein Computer Freak"; ich denke, man sollte sich wissen, dass Informatik mehr ist, als was man denkt.

----------

## schachti

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich bin im 7. Semester und bin einer der "Überlebenden", wir haben damals um die 300 angefangen, jetzt sind wir nicht mal 20-40 Leute. Ich habe viele Leute kennengelernt, die diese Einstellung hatten, Informatik == Freak und sind dran gescheitert, als sie merkten, dass bei uns in der Uni nicht darum geht, der beste Freak zu sein.
> 
> 

 

Ja, das kenne ich auch, die meisten bei uns sind am recht hohen Mathematik-Anteil gescheitert (hätte man sich vor Studienbeginn nur ein wenig informiert über das Studium, hätte man das gleich gewußt). Allerdings sind die Zahlen bei uns nicht ganz so extrem, ich bin einer von ca. 20-30 "Überlebenden" von ehemals ca. 80 Leuten.

----------

## TheJoker89

ich möchte euch allen nochmals danken, da wieder einmal viele antworten kamen mit interessanten ergebnissen für die zukunft....

ganz besonders gilt mein dank pir187.

Und noch was: ich bin ein Freak und werde wohl auch immer einer bleiben....

Ähmm naja ich wollte das System eher für mich zuhause benutzen zum testen und als stabilen FTP Server für Lan Parties (muss ja jeder jugendliche mal hin, ne?)

P.S. das mit XAMPP in sachen inhalt weiß ich, habe ich schon unter winXP benutzt, ich dachte nur dass es empfehlenswert wäre

       es einzeln zu installieren unter linux

       Und eine Sache noch (mit den configs): Ich finde die Samba config ist ziemlich schwierig aufgebaut (ich weiß, dass da kommentare sind und so, aber mir fehlen dafür noch die "großen" kenntnisse, kenne mich zwar gut aus für mein alter, aber leider noch nicht genug als dass ich das so hinbekäme wie ich wollte, da ich einen Domänecontroller haben möchte auf dem ich mich uner xp mit nem prof anmelden kann und gleichzeitig freigaben habe)

----------

